# Noun Stems ending in -IO, -TUDO, -DO and -GO



## bluetoonwithcarrotandnail

Stems ending in -IO, -TUDO, -DO and -GO are exceptions and 
are masculine instead of feminine.  Most consonant stems ending 
with these endings are feminine. 

Looking at the exceptions: ORDIN and SERMON 

they DO NOT EVEN END in -IO, -TUDO, -DO and -GO 

so why is this why they are exceptions? 

Unless it is based on the Noun itself ORDO and SERMO of 
which SERMO does not end in -IO, -TUDO, -DO or -GO 

why are they part of this class? 

Thanks.


----------



## Agró

Sorry, I don't follow you.
What are "consonant stems"? Stems beginning with a consonant?
TESTUDO is feminine
Do ORDIN and SERMON actually exist?
ORDO and SERMO are masculine


----------



## Flaminius

> Stems ending in -IO, -TUDO, -DO and -GO are exceptions and
> are masculine instead of feminine.  Most consonant stems ending
> with these endings are feminine.


Exceptions to what? At a glance, the two sentences contradict each other.



> why are [_ordo_ and _sermo_] part of this class?


Do you mean by this class that they belong to the third declension?  Nouns ending in _-tio_, _-tudo_, _-go_ are usually feminine nouns in the third declension (E.g., _meditatio_, _consuetudo_, _vertigo_).  Perhaps those with _-do_ too are usually feminine but I cannot think of any noun of this kind other than _ordo_, which is masculine.


----------



## CapnPrep

Flaminius said:


> Perhaps those with _-do_ too are usually feminine but I cannot think of any noun of this kind other than _ordo_, which is masculine.


There are a lot of feminine nouns derived from adjectives by adding the suffix _-edo_, _-inis_:
crassedo, dulcedo, frigedo, mulcedo, nigredo, pigredo, pinguedo, raucedo, rubedo, torpedo, etc.

_Cupido_ is usually feminine, but masculine when it refers to the god Cupid.

And _Dido_ is feminine, of course (proper name, doesn't count).

For underived (monomorphemic) nouns, I don't think there is a rule for gender:
glando, hirudo, hirundo, ... (feminine)
cardo, cerdo, ordo, udo, ... (masculine)


----------



## Flaminius

Thanks, CapnPrep.  I should have remembered the suffix _-edo_, _-inis_.  But I cannot seem to find what _glando_ and _udo_ mean as nouns.


----------



## Hamlet2508

Flaminius said:


> But I cannot seem to find what _glando_ and _udo_ mean as nouns.



As far as I know there is glans,glandis f  as well as udus 3, but neither of the nouns mentioned above.
Regards,
Hamlet


----------



## Hamlet2508

CapnPrep said:


> There are a lot of feminine nouns derived from adjectives by adding the suffix _-edo_, _-inis_:
> crassedo, frigedo, mulcedo, nigredo, pigredo, pinguedo, raucedo, rubedo, torpedo, etc.


 I was wondering whether you could possibly shed some light on the use of
crassedo, frigedo since I couldn't find any evidence in my books.
Regards,
Hamlet


----------



## CapnPrep

All I did was search for dictionary headwords ending in "-do" on Perseus. Unfortunately you can't specify the part of speech so most of the results are verbs.

_Glando_ is apparently a Late Latin variant of _glans_. And I suppose _frigedo _and _crassedo_ are basically synonyms of _frigus_ and _crassitudo_. Anyway, they're all in the dictionary.


----------

